# Question about cakes



## walnut59 (Jul 2, 2020)

What is the difference between ogura cake and castella one? 
And one more question. Is castella the same as cotton cake?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ogura cake is a Japanese chiffon cake but Castella is more of a sponge cake...also Japanese


----------

